# Multiple TiVo delete



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

I currently have 3 TiVo's (Bolt, Roamio Plus, and Bolt+) and for the time being have setup identical OnePasses for most shows on all of them. I intend to eventually separate OnePasses for the wife and myself across them. But for now, I find that I really wish I could delete a show after watching it, and have it deleted on every TiVo in the house. I would see it as a delete option. There would be a "delete" or a "delete on all devices" selection for each time i select delete. Seems like a huge time savor over browsing to each of the other devices, finding the right show, and deleting it.

Does any body else think that would be a worthwhile addition? I would imagine others have multiple TiVos as well. I can't be the only one that hasn't done all the work of splitting up the OnePasses


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope- seems the opposite of what most people would want to multiple boxes. Ok if offered, but would never ever us it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo decided long ago that having a single DVR with more tuners was a better solution then coordinating multiple DVRs to act as one. I seriously doubt they'll ever add anything like this.

The question is why do you feel the need to have redundant recordings? You can just stream the episode form the TiVo that recorded it to the other TiVos.


----------

